# Primer Under Stain?



## Magoo4164 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been searching for information about the best methods to stain a deck. I want to put solid on the horizontals and semi-transparent on the verticals. I have some suggestions of putting a primer under the solid stain. What is the purpose of this? Wouldn't this prevent the stain from adhering properly?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

No need for primer for deck stain.......It will inhibit the penetrating ability that is built into the stain. Now, I have primed old wood chairs, etc. to better accept a SOLID stain, but that's a whole different animal.


----------



## Magoo4164 (Aug 22, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> Now, I have primed old wood chairs, etc. to better accept a SOLID stain, but that's a whole different animal.


Thanks, 
But why would you every use a primer with stain? Wouldn't it always inhibit the stain from working properly. Isn't the point behind using a stain over a paint is that the stain penetrates into the wood?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Magoo4164 said:


> Thanks,
> But why would you every use a primer with stain? Wouldn't it always inhibit the stain from working properly. Isn't the point behind using a stain over a paint is that the stain penetrates into the wood?


 That's the million dollar question. It makes little sense, but some manufactures recommend priming for there solid stains in some instances.
I haven't seen a solid deck stain that recommend priming though.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it were me I would switch things around anyhow and use semi-transparent or semi-solid on the decking and solid stain on the railings. I think you just beg for increased maintenance putting solid stain on an exposed horizontal surface. 

Porch and floor paint on a covered porch is another matter. 

In any event, unless the product calls for it, skip the primer. I could see using a sealer on new and open grain wood.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Magoo4164 said:


> Thanks,
> But why would you every use a primer with stain? Wouldn't it always inhibit the stain from working properly. Isn't the point behind using a stain over a paint is that the stain penetrates into the wood?


 
Primers are used under deck stains to prevent bleeding through of tannins; also they can be used over certain types of wood like red cedar...that's their main purpose. I think Cabot has them.

A solid stain is a film-former and will therefore create a film onto anything, wood or primer. Unlike penetrating stains which do penetrate the wood - but that's not a 'solid' stain, however.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

So then what is a "solid stain" exactly? I had just assumed it had some penetrating quality as well as film forming. Once stain becomes opaque enough to be called "solid", has it become a euphemism for "paint"?

There is something called Mill Glaze Away that is called a stain prep, but in my opinion it's not a primer. There is also something called wood conditioner that helps stain penetrate wood grain more uniformly. In my opinion this could be called a primer, but I also don't think it would be a good choice for a deck - better for interior furniture or shelving.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless your really into sanding and recoating, never use a solid stain on a horizontal surface!
40 plus years and never once heard or seen anyone using a primer before a solid stain.
Makes 0 since to me. 
No way would I use a wood conditioner ether.


----------



## Magoo4164 (Aug 22, 2013)

ccarlisle said:


> Primers are used under deck stains to prevent bleeding through of tannins; also they can be used over certain types of wood like red cedar...that's their main purpose. I think Cabot has them.
> 
> A solid stain is a film-former and will therefore create a film onto anything, wood or primer. Unlike penetrating stains which do penetrate the wood - but that's not a 'solid' stain, however.


Thank you, 
Great explanation. The apparent foolishness of putting a primer under a stain had been driving me crazy. And this has made it very clear. As a side note, I have never really totally understood the purpose behind solid stains--they have never seemed more than a flat paint to me.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

As soon as you prime the surface you are asking your stain to behave like a paint. You are now relying on adhesion rather than penetration.


----------

